# Limited contract



## juancho15 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi to everyone. just wanna clear this up. I been working here in dubai for 11 months 4 months ago i talk to my employer that im resigning. ill just finish my 1year then ill search again but back in my origin which is the Philippines.Now heres the problem I signed the contract on September 2 2012, i gave my resignation on August 3.2013 last August 12 i had a tooth problem which cost my face and gums swollen.Its took 5days to heal as of the dentist.We don"t have HEALTH CARD. Then when im ok and ready to go to work my supervisor told me that the owner advice me to use my pending Annual Leave so they tell me not to go to work can cansume my annual leave.Then 3 days after they call me and asked if i can go for work during weekends just for 4 to 5 hours.I declined it, because for me its unfair. So i told them that i will consume the whole month annual leave which they force me to use.Now my super visor told me that im not qualify to have an annual leave because i did not finish my 1 year.The my employer wants me to pay certain charges for what money he use for transferring my Visit visa to working visa.Please help me for this. 

Thank you.


----------

